# We Love Pets!!



## brylecc1989 (Apr 11, 2011)

Tell me what other pets you all own with species and names!

Hedgehog- Morgan Marshmallow 
Coastal Carpet Python(snake)-Nesta
Two kittens- 8 month old circa, and 7 week old poof puff puff von passerton III


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Current residents:

Name Age Breed
White Socks 20 little old lady cat
Tess 13 midget cat
Max 12 big man cat
Angus 25 red eared slider turtle, lives in the tub
Daisy 2.2 hedgie
Willow, Zip, Hunter 2.5 gerbil trio
Bennie 6 skinney whites tree frog

Pumpkin/Violet/Picky/Fern/Peanut/Hermy/Ruby/etc Hermit crab clan, ages ranging from 1 year to over 15years old. Sorry I have stopped naming crabs on thier arrivals, and name them once they exhibit a specific personality, so many don't make the transition from poor to proper conditions. All of my crabs are from people who bought one as a "fun" pet, until they realized they need more. 

Plus I have 2 aquariums, one 50 gallon with guppies. One 15 gallon with 5 leopard danio fish. 

That's the herd in my place.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Bailey- White Lab (Dog)- 16
Apple- Syrian Hamster (the big kind) - About 8 months
Kaia - African Gray (Parrot) - 16
Angus - Blue fronted amazon (Parrot) - 22 (I think maybe older)
I get my hedgehog on friday. (I still don't know what to hame her! ;- 

I also have 2 fish and a snail. It's a shark and an an angel fish.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Hedgehog: Mrs. Tiggy Winkle (2 year old love of my hoggie heart) 
2 cats : Fiona (16 year love of my feline heart) Molly (my dh's cat)
2 hermit crabs: really belong to my daughter - not my fave pet
1 gerbil : again, my daughter's His name is Pete

We have had horses, other cats, tons of fish, and I love wild birds!

KathyTNY


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Hedgehogs - Truffle has been ours one month (he is about 12 weeks old), I am getting Toffee (Mystique) from LarryT at the end of the month
Dog - 3 year old, 90 pound Chesapeake Bay Retriever Jake
Guinea Pig - Bear
Seahorse tank - with a few other fishie and coral inhabitants. Downsized here, used to be a 150G saltwater tank. Now just 34. Used to raise and sell erectus seahorses.
Discus freshwater tank - planted with lots of other fish as well


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

Pooper, and Sweetie Hedgies 10mos
Spike hedgie about 4-5yrs
Jack 11yrs & Kinsey 10yrs my kitties
Bean 4mos bulldog (never wanted a dog but he was soooooo cute)
125g freshwater tank that housed 11 Balasharks and 5 goldfish but I gave them away cause I'm moving at the end of June and didn't want to transport them across 2 provinces.

I've had a lg herd of hermit crabs and some hamsters.


----------



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

Shadow-Kitty age 1 and a half
Spunky-Dog age 15 years....Crazy eh??
Tails-HedgieBaby age 8 months.....

Love them alll.........
I don't have kids yet so they are all treated just like my little fur babies <3


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Just two for me:

Rudy: 3yr old shihpoo (shihtzu poodle mix), 8lbs(he was the runt of the litter) devil

Domino 5yr old shihpoo, 15lbs, angel
both boys

Hedgehog?: Cherry?, Iris?, 
Hopefully female


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi AKA Mr Grumps: my hedgie, who is almost a year old (in 5 days!)
LeRoux AKA Dumb Dumb: the lanky orange tabby kitty around 1 year old. He's the goof and he's suuuper hyper.
Cha Cha AKA Tulmoja (means fur hat in Korean), Demon Cat: Our all-black kitty with an overbite who is incredibly intelligent (we teach him tricks like "sit" and "fetch"). He bosses and sometimes bullies LeRoux :lol:
Haku: My betta fishy 

That's it for now. Sometime in the future I'll be getting a gargoyle gecko and hopefully 2 rats (rats won't be until much later, though).


----------



## ZoëAnn (Jan 23, 2011)

Harrison, (Of course) Hedgehog 5 months.
Rascal, Collie mix 12 years.
Bear, Newfoundland, 9 years.
Mimi, Rat Terrier, 4 years.
Twinky, Calico cat, 7 years.
Sylvia, Domestic longhair, 5 years.
Tobias, Toggenberg Boer goat, Approx. 7 months.
Charlie, Pygmy goat, 1 year.
Izzy, Budgie, 3 years.
Oliver, Budgie, 3 years.
Bentley, Russian Dwarf Hamster, 1 year.
Hani, (Pronounced Honey), Fancy dwarf hamster, 1 year.
Axel, Rat, 3 months.
Mae, Rat, 2 months.
We have a vast animal family


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Annabelle- 2 yr old Hedgie..of course
Lucy- almost 14yr old cat DHS
Mini- 3 yr old long haired cat DHL
Hollie- 13 yr old TBx Clyde horse

The four of them keep me very busy :shock: :lol:


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Bodil, 1 year and 3 months old hedgehog.
Sabby, 2.5 years old ferret.
Chester, 2.5 years old ferret.
Charlie, 2 years old in 5 days , ferret.
Valde, Golden retriever mix (dog), almost 9 years old.
Tweety, Mastiff mix, 8 years old.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I have Leenka the hedgehog she is 8 months old
her daughter Rouge who is 2 months old 
Penny the Pekingese 8 years old
The Koi range for 2 to 5 months old and are Houdini, Phantom, Calvin, Baby face Nelson, Machine Gun Kelly, Marilyn, and Bugsy Malone. There is also an albino channel cat named Catfish Charlie in there.
The Bettas are Zim, and Eclipse


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Small animals.
Theo - African pygmy hedgehog.
Lolrus - Axolotl. 

Dogs.

Alaska - Shetland sheepdog - Blue merle - female - 1 and a half years old.
Kai - Shetland sheepdog - Tri - male - 1 year old.
Aiden - Shetland sheepdog - Tri - 5 months old.
Scorcher - German shepherd - 11 years old.

Cats.

Winter - Turkish van cross - Male - Ginger and white - 3 years old.
Martha - Moggie - Female - Black and white - 3 years old.
Todd - Moggie - Male - Ginger and white - 3 and a half years old.


----------

